# Thanks to the UP



## muddyfeet (Nov 27, 2007)

Had a great trip with friends visiting the UP. Started with a bright sunny day and low water. Brookies were aggressive with hard bites. Biggest shocker but with relief was minimal mosquitos and black flies. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Reminds me of one of my favorite spots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats!

Bank the experience of a red letter visit , for sure. Not just the beauty , but all that was / is there.

Maybe you'll get lucky next time and get attacked by blackflies and skeeters , high water and nonstop rain. L.o.l..


----------



## muddyfeet (Nov 27, 2007)

Been lucky plenty of times UP there. With or without is a great day overall!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Great job! I love the Brookie bite up there!!!

Don't worry about the black flies and skeeters. They're just having trouble finding lodging on Verbo like everyone else because of the Covid bug. They'll be there by the 4th of July as usual I'd expect....

Nice catch OP!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Both need water to hatch and black flies need a good rain to bring a fresh batch of the little blood suckers.


----------

